# dünyada meydana gelen her türlü olay



## hhtt

"dünyada meydana gelen her türlü olayı gazeteler yazmaktadır." cümlesini nasıl çevirebiliriz?

"Newspapers/Journals/Papers writes every kind of events happening all over the world".

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Euphoria.

"All kinds of things happening all around the world are written in newspapers." diye düşündüm ben.


----------



## sound shift

I don't dully understand this Turkish sentence, but I assume that the translations are basically correct because in essence they say the same thing. However, in English, newspapers don't "write" things or events (eg we cannot say "The newspapers wrote the earthquake in Nepal"); I suggest the verb "report" instead of "write". I don't understand "yazmaktadır". It doesn't look like a passive to me because it doesn't contain "ıl". What is the function of the "ta" here? Is it an indicator of place?


----------



## Rallino

*Infinitive + locative (de/da)* is the journalistic present tense.

Yazmakta(dır) = Yazıyor.

Literally, it's "They're _at writing_".


----------



## sound shift

Ah! Thanks!


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

All the newspapers are good for writing each and every news that are related to the incidents taking place all over the World.


----------



## sound shift

Sorry - We can't say "each news" or "every news", because "news" is uncountable.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Yes Thank You Sir !

I plan to rectify it as follows :

All the newspapers are good for writing each and every one of the news that are related to the incidents taking place all over the World.

Have a Nice Weekend !


----------



## sound shift

You are still treating "news" as if it's countable in English. It's not.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Hmm Okay .

"dünyada meydana gelen her türlü olayı gazeteler yazmaktadır." cümlesini nasıl çevirebiliriz?

The newspapers report every incident that takes place globally.


----------

